# Melamine - what else can be used for a heat cord?



## Em1986 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi guys, i am setting up temporary housing for a childrens python.
I was just wondering what else can be used to put the heat cord on/in other than melamine? Can raw MDF have channels routed into it to hold the heat cord safely? Is there any real difference in safety between MDF and melamine?
I am worried about the heat cord burning the material or damaging it as i do not wish to have a burnt heat cord holder, melted tub or burnt/dead snake.
The heat cord will be on a thermostat but it still worries me.
Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## Snowman (Aug 12, 2011)

I just weave them through a bit of wire mesh and put a tile on top. Works a treat.


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 12, 2011)

Snowman said:


> I just weave them through a bit of wire mesh and put a tile on top. Works a treat.



That sounds sooooooo much easier and less 'perminant' than the chanel idea! 

It will be sitting on the top of a melamine enclosure (down the cooler end as to not produce extra heat above my light fittings inside the enclosure) and then i was going to get a piece of melamine or MDF if it is safe and sit it on top of the enclosure then the heat cord (in the chanels with aluminium tape and possibly sand) then the tubs on top. 

Thanks for the tip, may give that a go 

So therefore will MDF still be safe to use???
Someone please answer me, i want to get this done but don't have any spare melamine laying around but i do have raw MDF.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 13, 2011)

Should be fine.


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Snowman 

I know that melamine is just a laminate coating over either chip board/MDF/particle board but i wasn't sure if it gave the material any extra safety even though the laminate will be removed from where the heat cord goes anyway (i sound really silly but everyone must use melamine over raw MDF etc for a reason right). 
The only thing i guess i would have to be careful of would be to get it wet but i don't see how that would happen if it's just the tubs sitting on top of it.
Thanks heaps for the re-assurance!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 13, 2011)

This is what I will be doing - Stick a heatcord between two ceramic tiles. Seal them up with silicon. Have a small hole somewhere to allow heat to escape. You could cover the tile with substrate or leave it exposed and it will act as a hot rock. You must use a thermostat to control the temp and to ensure the tile doesnt overheat.


----------



## Dan40D (Aug 14, 2011)

Raw MDF is fine, i have my heatcords routed into raw MDF with tiles over the top, works like a charm.


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dan40D said:


> Raw MDF is fine, i have my heatcords routed into raw MDF with tiles over the top, works like a charm.



Ahhh, thank you! That is exactly what i wanted to read  I thought it would be fine but wanted to hear from people that actually use it and haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## Dan40D (Aug 15, 2011)

See this thread Em, http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/burn-house-ok-160347/

If you didn't have a router or saw you could just tape the head cord down to the MDF, i find the tiles on top spreads the heat nice and evenly.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 15, 2011)

incase ur interested,....read teh safety aspects part down the bottom,...its not something id be comfortable using

Medium-density fibreboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 15, 2011)

Chris1 said:


> incase ur interested,....read teh safety aspects part down the bottom,...its not something id be comfortable using
> 
> Medium-density fibreboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I just read it and was wondering what you would suggest using instead? Or would i be able to paint it like the wiki info says to make it safer and still safe to use with a heat cord?
Got a 4m heat cord today and operation 'save the snakes' will be happening tomorrow afternoon, the MDf is in the shed and will only require 1 quick cut to the size i need and i may tape the cord to it for now and we have heaps of spare glazed ceramic tiles in the shed too so they can be used 

Ok guys, can i use duct tape to hold the heat cord down? I can't find the stupid aluminium tape 
Snakies are being kept warm at the moment but need this heat cord set up asap!



Chris1 said:


> incase ur interested,....read teh safety aspects part down the bottom,...its not something id be comfortable using
> 
> Medium-density fibreboard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Ok, i got a sheet of melamine and it isn't on MDF. It looks more like chipboard or something.
What i now need to know tonight is if i can safely use duct tape to hold the heat cord down? I can't find the stupid aluminium tape and need this done tonight!!!! My other reply just got editted into my last one so i hope this bumps this up so i can get an answer asap!


----------

